# Is urinating 1x a day normal?



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Every now and then Chloe will go through a phase where she will only urinate once a day. She has gone up to 24 hours without going. She is pad trained so there is no reason for her to ever hold it in. This isn’t something new as she has been doing this for almost the past two years. Some days she will go three, four times but on the whole usually just twice, maybe three times a day. 

For the past week, she has been going once a day. When she first did this at around a year old, I called her then vet because I was nervous and wanted her to be checked out and he said that she must be going somewhere else in the house and did not think a visit was necessary. I new she wasn’t going anywhere in the house because I never found anything, but to be sure, I kept her gated in the kitchen so I could check more easily…but still once a day. So I insisted on bringing her in and he said to bring a urine sample (luckily she went right after that) and the results showed nothing out of the ordinary…

She just peed a river and that is her first pee of the day. Does anyone else’s malt ever hold in it so long? Every time she does this, it makes me nervous. Other than that everything seems normal.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine can hold it 8-10 hours (night to morning) but I try not to let them do that_. _I think they go out about 3-4 times a day.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Just something to think about, maybe she is peeing somewhere in the house and you aren't aware of it.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i have two pee-ers. during the night cupcake doesnt pee until morning.... and then she pees everytime she has water. so she pees alot. and muffin pees wherever..... shes in the process of pee pad training.


but i would make it a point to make sure she pees,... u dont want her to get an infection


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

My Gracie easily goes 7-9 hours through the night without wee-weeing, and could go longer, as I have to scrape her off the bed every morning. (She is never ready to get up, such a lazybones!) During the day, I think she goes whenever she drinks water, as she wee-wees a bunch of times during the day (on wee-wee pads.) So, it may be like people ... what's right for one isn't necessarily right for another. As long as she is showing no sign of discomfort, and the vet seems to feel all is OK, I'd just go with that as long as she is drinking enough water and unless I had other reasons to be concerned. (That said by a world-class worrier!!!) :brownbag:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've always worried about Tess with this issue. When I first got her she would go for hours and not pee. I thought maybe it was from being in a cage for the first part of her life and that she held it as long as she could. I've had her around 19 months now and she's much better but still waits longer than I would like. Zoey pees every time she goes out which is several times a day. Some days Tess will pee 3 or 4 times and then on other days maybe only a couple. When we get up in the morning after she's gone all night it's still sometimes a couple of hours before I can get her to go potty. I take her out but she still waits. After all that being said I still worry a little but I guess it's just normal for her.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Sep 10 2008, 05:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632721


> Just something to think about, maybe she is peeing somewhere in the house and you aren't aware of it.[/B]



3 or 4 times i think is normal ..more if you have a pup or a pregnant maltese .i think to that females coming into heat pee a lot more??


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie can go a LONG time. His last pee of the day is usually around 7pm and the next morning he sometimes waits until late morning to go--especially if it's raining out he'll hold it as long as he can. This, in the past, has prompted me to get the pee pads back out to see if maybe he'd go on the pad if he doesn't want to go outside. But he won't do that, either (he used to use them as a puppy but once he got trained outdoors he won't anymore). Now I don't force him. He rings his bell when he has to go and if I try to make him go before HE'S good and ready it's just a waste of time!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack & Jill are 7 months old and they each pee about 5-7 times during the day. They hold it all night, but pee very frequently during the day. I think 1x a day is highly unusual. Is she drinking enough water throughout the day? I usually have to fill up J & J's water bowl a few times throughout the day. Is her pee deep yellow or clear? Usually if it's deep yellow, I feel they're not getting enough water - just like people.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Sep 10 2008, 12:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632721


> Just something to think about, maybe she is peeing somewhere in the house and you aren't aware of it.[/B]


I am 100% sure she isn't going anywhere else in the house. I have alway checked very carefully to be sure. She doesn't go 1x a day all the time, just every now.


QUOTE (drclee @ Sep 10 2008, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=632980


> Jack & Jill are 7 months old and they each pee about 5-7 times during the day. They hold it all night, but pee very frequently during the day. I think 1x a day is highly unusual.  Is she drinking enough water throughout the day? I usually have to fill up J & J's water bowl a few times throughout the day. Is her pee deep yellow or clear? Usually if it's deep yellow, I feel they're not getting enough water - just like people.[/B]


I think her pee is a normal color. I see her drinking water so I am not worried about that. About an hour after I originally posted she peed again and then she peed this morning as well. Maybe she is coming out of her 1x a day pee phase...I think she just doesn't like to pee often. I can stay outside and walk her for an hour and she will not go unless she really has to.


----------

